
Netflix cuts sockets by a factor of two with AMD Epyc - vkaku
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/netflix-amd-epyc-vs-intel-xeon-servers
======
birdyrooster
These new Epyc processors have tons of memory bandwidth (16 channels) and on-
die cache (128MB). They are roughly 1/4 the cost of the Intel competitor
product. For certain applications, this iteration of AMD server processor is a
game-changer in performance.

~~~
sitkack
What applications do they not excel at?

~~~
birdyrooster
Intel Xeon currently gets higher single core clock speeds using turbo. If you
have time-sensitive workloads that are blocked by a single thread of
execution, then it may be worth paying for the Xeon instead.

